# Soundkarte Asus Xonar DX/DG Unterschiede??



## wombi1412 (25. September 2012)

Ich hab mir die Soundkarten Xonar DX und Xonar DG von Asus angeschaut, da ich mir eine Soundkarte für für einen Beyerdynamic DT990Pro Kopfhörer kaufen möchte. Nun ist mir zum einen der Unterschied zwischen beiden Karten nicht klar und zum anderen warum die DX doppelt so viel wie die andere kostet. Welche Soundkarte ist zum Dt990Pro zu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

DIe teurere klingt halt "sauberer" / besser und hat noch 2-3 Fratures mehr, zB Dolby Digital Live, was Du brauchen kannst, falls Du Ton von Spielen mal in Surround an einen Surroundreceiver weiterleiten willst. Aber der Klang ist der größere Vorteil der DX. Ob es sich lohnt, hängt von Dir ab. Besser ist die DX schon, aber manch einem ist es den Aufpreis halt nicht wert.


----------



## wombi1412 (25. September 2012)

Wenn man sich beide Karten bei Amazon anschaut steht in der Beschreibung der billigeren DG, dass sie einen Kopfhörerverstärker hat. Bei der DX steht dies nicht dabei. Hat die Xonar DX trotzdem einen Kopfhörerverstärker?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Die *DG* hat formal gesehen in der Tat nen Kopfhörerverstärker, aber so was braucht man an sich nicht. Die Kopfhörer werden auch ohne gut genug angesteuert. Was anderes wäre es, wenn da ein extra besonders hochwertiger Kopfhörerverstärker vorhanden wäre 

**edit* Sorry, DG mit DX verwechselt! Aber die allg. Aussage bleibt *


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (25. September 2012)

Die DX hat keine KHV, die DG etwas, was man wirklich nicht KHV nennen sollte, wenn man einen DT990 pro (250 ohm) verwenden möchte (modes: unter 32 ohm / 32-64 / über 64 ohm)

Ich würde eher zur xonar essence greifen (kommt in mein nächstes system), die hat einen sehr guten KHV für KHs mit 32, 250 und 600 Ohm. Den 990er überlege ich mir auch zu holen, werde aber noch den T70 testen um zu hören ob Tesla wirklich was bringt.

hier findets du auch alle Karten und die features.


----------



## wombi1412 (26. September 2012)

Erst mal vielen dank für die Antworten. Da ich preislich nicht so einen großen Spielraum habe suche ich nach einer Soundkartenlösung die sowohl gute Klangqualität bietet, als auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker hat, der an einen KH mit 250 ohm einen gutes Signal gibt aber nicht mehr als 100 euro kostet. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand so eine Soundkarte empfehlen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2012)

Ich halte die Sache mit dem KHV für überbewertet - man "braucht" sowieso keinen ausgewiesenen KHV, und wenn einer geboten wird, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Du da einen großen Vorteil merkst. Oder gibt es hier Leute, die mal bei der gleichen Karte bewusst den Ausgang mit dem KHV mit dem normalen Ausgang vergleichen haben und wirklich was merken? ^^  


Was genau hörst Du denn überhaupt mit dem Kopfhörer? Und wie "konzentriert" bist du dann am Hören? Welchen hast Du denn überhaupt: den mit 32 oder 250 Ohm? Und was genau versprichst Du Dir überhaupt von nem KHV?


Außer der Essence gibt es halbwegs bezahlbar noch diese hier ESI - Prodigy 7.1 HiFi PCI Surround Soundkarte (PC) : Audio Interfaces  der Hersteller ist bei Musikern sehr bekannt, die machen normalerweise Soundkarten zum Musikproduzieren. 


Wenn es Dir egal ist, ob Du nun 30, 60 oder 120 Euro ausgibst, dann nimm die Essence - die klingt halt so oder so besser, sch#%&egal ob mit oder ohne KHV


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. September 2012)

Spoiler






CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Die DX hat keine KHV, die DG etwas, was man wirklich nicht KHV nennen sollte, wenn man einen DT990 pro (250 ohm) verwenden möchte (modes: unter 32 ohm / 32-64 / über 64 ohm)
> 
> Ich würde eher zur xonar essence greifen (kommt in mein nächstes system), die hat einen sehr guten KHV für KHs mit 32, 250 und 600 Ohm. Den 990er überlege ich mir auch zu holen, werde aber noch den T70 testen um zu hören ob Tesla wirklich was bringt.
> 
> hier findets du auch alle Karten und die features.






Also, dass ne 160€ Soundkarte besser klingt als ne nicht mal halb so teure sollte jedem klar sein, sonst hätte die Essence wohl keine Daseinsberechtigung, den Vergleich finde ich allerdings doch etwas übertrieben. 
Bis 100€ fallen etliche Möglichkeiten weg, allerdings wurde in einem anderem Forum als externer KHV der FiiO E11 empfohlen, der soll bis 300 Ohm ausgelegt sein, eventuell kann ja jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen und zu oder davon abraten. Ansonsten würde ich einfach ne DG und DX bestellen beide einbauen, ausprobieren und wenn die DG reicht bzw du keinen Unterschied feststellst die DX zurückschicken, ist ja 14 Tage lang ohne Begründung möglich.

Edit: In nem anderen Thread hier betreibt anscheinent Heuamöbe einen DT990 mit 250 Ohm an ner DX, hier mal der post:



Heuamöbe schrieb:


> Also über die Lautstärke würde ich mir keine  Gedanken machen. Ich habe den Dt 990 Pro mit 250Ohm und die Asus Xonar  DX läuft auf maximal 5% der Maximallautstärke.


----------



## Sturmi (26. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich halte die Sache mit dem KHV für überbewertet - man "braucht" sowieso keinen ausgewiesenen KHV, und wenn einer geboten wird, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Du da einen großen Vorteil merkst. Oder gibt es hier Leute, die mal bei der gleichen Karte bewusst den Ausgang mit dem KHV mit dem normalen Ausgang vergleichen haben und wirklich was merken?



Schonmal versucht hochohmige Kopfhörer an einer normalen Soundkarte zu betreiben? Vielleicht nicht nicht unbedingt 250 Ohm, die sind noch eher unkritisch. Aber bei 600 Ohm Kopfhörern kommt ohne KHV halt nichtmehr viel an


----------



## PEG96 (26. September 2012)

Wenn du die Lautstärke meinst, so kann ich dir verraten, dass die Lautstärke größtenteils vom Wirkungsgrad und nicht von der Impedanz abhängt.
Generell halte auch ich Kopfhörerverstärker für überbewertet, denn mit einem Khv bekommt man ca 5% Mehrlesitung, was den Aufpreis meiner Meinung nach nicht recht fertig.


----------



## wombi1412 (27. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Da mir 160 Euro doch etwas zu viel sind, werde ich mich für die DX entscheiden, ich denke damit habe ich ein besseres Preisleistungsverältnis.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (27. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder gibt es hier Leute, die mal bei der gleichen Karte bewusst den Ausgang mit dem KHV mit dem normalen Ausgang vergleichen haben und wirklich was merken? ^^
> 
> 
> Was genau hörst Du denn überhaupt mit dem Kopfhörer? Und wie "konzentriert" bist du dann am Hören? Welchen hast Du denn überhaupt: den mit 32 oder 250 Ohm? Und was genau versprichst Du Dir überhaupt von nem KHV?



Also... zum einen hat der 990 in der pro Version 250 ohm. Normale Spoundkarten und Multimediale Konsumerelectronic ist auf eine Impedanz von 32-64 Ohm ausgelegt, MP3 Player etc sogar meist nur 32.

Ein KHV macht durchaus sinn. Ich hatte einen direkten Vergleich im Studio meines Vaters zwischen dem normalen Ausgang seines Computers, dem des Audio-Interfaces und dem des regelbaren externen KHV. Der Unterschied ist (den richtigen KH mit 250 Ohm vorausgesetzt) gewaltig. Wenn man bedenkt, dass eine soundkarte eigentlich die Lebenserwartung der Schnittstelle überdauern würde ohne durch eine neuere (bessere, leistungsstärkere) ersetzt zu werden, wie es z.B. bei Grafikkarten der Fall ist, sollte sich wirklich nicht scheuen 150 Euro (Preis fällt momentan noch) für eine wirklich gute SK auszugeben. Was heute klanglich top ist wird in 10 Jahren auch noch "gut genug" sein.

wer einen KH mit 250 Ohm unverstärkt betreibt ist selber schuld, wenn sich dann über dynamikeinbußen beklagen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Ein KHV macht durchaus sinn. Ich hatte einen direkten Vergleich im Studio meines Vaters zwischen dem normalen Ausgang seines Computers, dem des Audio-Interfaces und dem des regelbaren externen KHV. Der Unterschied ist (den richtigen KH mit 250 Ohm vorausgesetzt) gewaltig. .


 und wo war der KHV denn angeschlossen? Falls der wiederum am LineOut der Soundkarte oder des Interfaces war, darf man nicht vergessen, dass der Klang sich vlt. verbesserte, weil der KHV den Charakter des Sound "verbesserte", ohne dass es eine Rolle spielte, *dass* es ein KHV ist. Wenn ich zB an meine Soundkarte nochmal einen guten Stereo-Hifi-Verstärker anschließe, kann sich der Sound natürlich auch "verbessern" allein durch den Charakter der Verstärkers  Mich würde daher eher interessieren, ob ein KHV einer Soundkarte nen hörbaren (damit meine ich nicht die Lautstärke) Unterschied zum normalen LineOut der gleichen Karte macht, und wie groß der Unterschied ist - natürlich klingt zB ne Essence besser als eine DX, aber wieviel davon liegt am KHV? DAS ist ja die Frage, und ob sich das dann lohnt ist nochmal eine andere Frage. Vor allem bleibt ja noch die Hauptaussage von mir, dass man auf einen KHV nicht wirklich "braucht", denn manchmal könnte man denken, dass es ohne wirklich schrottig in Sachen Klang wird. Etliche Leute haben auch hochohmige Kopfhörer und sind mehr als zufrieden auch ohne expliziten KHV.

Wegen des Preises übrigens: grad bei der Essence ist es sogar umgekehrt, die kostete vor nem halben Jahr mal "nur" 130-140€, die wurde also eher teurer als billiger. Mit Grafikkarten kann man Soundkarte sowieso nicht vergleichen, da es da keine "Leistungsschübe" alle Nase lang gibt  Daher kostet die Essence seit 2 Jahren an sich immer zwischen 130 und 150 Euro.


----------



## PEG96 (27. September 2012)

Viel wichtiger bei deinem Vergleich ist die Frage, ob du die Lautstärke eingepegelt hast


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (27. September 2012)

Klar, alles gepegelt für einen objektiven vergleich und verschiedene setups verglichen. Ohne KHV war leider oft wenig luft nach oben, der pegel fast auf maximum, der Sound fängt an zu leiden und trotzdem noch nicht laut genug. Es muss keine essence sein, aber man sollte von pegel und last noch luft nach oben haben und nicht bei maximalem limit das gefühl haben das da irgendwie was fehlt und alles zu leise ist. Ich würde einfach mal testen ob die DX vom output her reicht. Notfalls umtauschen oder nen externen KHV.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2012)

Klar, wenn es selbst auf max nicht "laut" genug ist, dann geht es nicht ohne KHV. Aber solche "klagen" hab ich bisher nur extrem selten vernommen - ist halt auch die Frage wie laut man hört - der eine könnte beim Hören selbst mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern noch gut mitbekommen, wenn einer im Zimmer eien ziehen lässt, der andere würde nicht mal nen in die Hauswand rasenden LKW bemerken und die Erschütterung beim Aufprall eher als "Wow, man hat sogar ein BassGEFÜHL mit dieser Soundkarte!" deuten


----------



## NeoP (28. September 2012)

Falls es interessiert:

Hab seit kurzem die DGX + BD DT 770 Pro 250Ohm und da is noch einiges an Luft nach oben. Wenn ich am Musik schrauben bin, mit Cubase und Reason, dann reichen 30% im Win locker. Bei höheren Pegeln wird längeres Arbeiten mit Ohrenpfeifen und wattierten Ohren bestraft. Zum Zocken reichen meist auch ca. 20-30% bei Standard Ingame Lautstärke.
Interner KHV ist auf >64Ohm eingestellt, mehr geht ja nicht. Ist aber schon deutlich lauter als ohne.
Ist natürlich bei jedem anders, gibt wahrscheinlich Leute, denen das noch zu leise ist...
Bin von OnboardSound + RoccatKave umgestiegen, von der Qualitätssteigerung her also Welten. Falls jemand sich fragt, warum ich nicht gleich ne DX genommen hab. Preislimit war erreicht...


----------

